
The Dangers of Belly Fat - ranit
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/11/well/live/belly-fat-health-visceral-fat-waist-cancer.html
======
blackflame7000
Wait, fat is bad for you? All this time I thought women were running from me
because of my money./s

